# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ανω Λιοσια νεος

## dimitriszo

Καλησπερα,Κόμβος dimitriszo (#14042) Καποιος κοντινος για βοηθεια ?

----------


## marius

Καλως ηρθες!!
Τι βοηθεια θελεις?

----------


## dimitriszo

Εχω ενα rb411 μεσα σε ενα πανελ,εχω βαλει mikrotik αλλα δεν ξερω να το ρυθμησω

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλωσόρισες 
Πριν να βρεθεί κάποιος από την περιοχή σου που να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, καλό είναι να διαβάσεις λίγο για το τι είναι αυτό που αγόρασες και πώς μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και να το ρυθμίσεις.
Έτσι και εσύ θα καταλάβεις τι γίνεται και όποιος θα θελήσει να βοηθήσει δεν θα χρειάζεται να ασχοληθεί με τα πλέον βασικά.

Ένας πολύ παλιός αλλά καλός οδηγός που για μένα τουλάχιστον ήταν η αφετηρία δεν υπάρχει πια στο forum γιατί λόγο όγκου δεν αναρτήθηκε ποτέ, παρά μόνο με link που δεν υπάρχουν πια
http://nikolasc.ath.cx/MTv1.pdf
και αν αντέχεις το 2 http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...060#post210060

ελπίζω να σου φανούν χρήσιμα
καλή συνέχεια με την σύνδεση σου.

----------


## dimitriszo

Πολυ καλος οδηγος θα περασω στην εφαρμογη του,.ευχαριστω!!

----------


## marius

> Καλησπερα,Κόμβος dimitriszo (#14042) Καποιος κοντινος για βοηθεια ?


Έχεις πμ

----------


## marius

Θα σε παρω σημερα τηλεφωνο.Ηρθα αργα χθες και δεν προλαβα να σε παρω.

----------


## dimitriszo

ok

----------

